# How do you treat Parasitoses / Bloating?



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a group of 4 R.Fantasticus but recently lost a alpha male who bloated up like a marble. 
























He was dead the day after these pics were taken. I couldn't find anywhere to do an autopsy so couldn't comfirm the cause of death but after doing more reading i think it may have been some kind of Parasitoses affecting the liver or other major organs. 
Since this frog died another has started getting bigger. I have treated it directly with Lavacol and its still feeding and is very active. I also think its female and have seen it get large before but not this large so i'm sitting on the side of causion and looking into treatments now before its too late. Does anyone know a home treatment for Parasitoses or bloating in general?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

looks like a blockage as the limbs look very skinny almost like he was wasting away by digesting muscle mass and couldn`t release what was in his gut.


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> looks like a blockage as the limbs look very skinny almost like he was wasting away by digesting muscle mass and couldn`t release what was in his gut.


any idea what can cause this? or how it can be prevented/treated?


----------



## DendroTerra (Mar 28, 2010)

I've heard if they eat perlite it can get jammed in a way that will cause something like this. I don't know, but I've heard.

I'm sure perlite isn't the only thing either. Got anything similar to that in your substrate?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It is possible that you have a kidney infection which would affect intake and expulsion of fluids, could be bacterial in nature. Was the frog spending time soaking in water, prior to death? Bill


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

NobodysHero said:


> I've heard if they eat perlite it can get jammed in a way that will cause something like this. I don't know, but I've heard.
> 
> I'm sure perlite isn't the only thing either. Got anything similar to that in your substrate?


All the substrate is coco husk substrate. I did use coco mixed with waterproof PVA (woodglue) on the back ground as i have read a number of people doing this but some might have ran. most of it is solid. Parts must come loose though.



billschwinn said:


> It is possible that you have a kidney infection which would affect intake and expulsion of fluids, could be bacterial in nature. Was the frog spending time soaking in water, prior to death? Bill


The one that died tended to hide away up the top of the viv prior to death. I have seen the others soaking themselves and have treated them all with lavacol but they tend to soak first thing in the morning when the humidity is at its lowest before the lights come on.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I think Dave from Ed`s Fly Meat posted that he had a tinc die from impaction from coco fibers or cricket bites , I can`t remember which.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My imis soak all the time in the brom....is that a bad thing?


----------

